# Anyone willing to share excel spreadsheet for uber? (old one doesnt work anymore)



## nobmw89 (Apr 29, 2017)

I read through the pinned post Australian Uber Wiki already. Unfortunately the downloading link has been disabled. However the example of the spreadsheet is nice and neat. I think I will need it for better recording my income and expenses. Anyone can provide a copy to make newbie(aka me)'s uber life easier?

Many thanks.


----------



## nobmw89 (Apr 29, 2017)

Grand said:


> ricdam is working on a replacement due out in May-ish.


Thank you for information. I think I better wait for his update before I start to drive uber.


----------

